# 2009 29Rls Outback Sydney Edition For Sale



## rosharb (Sep 23, 2012)

For sale in central Michigan. Can be seen on Craig's list. Phone 989-588-6323. Asking $15,900.


----------



## rosharb (Sep 23, 2012)

Excuse my typing it is a 29RLS


----------



## rosharb (Sep 23, 2012)

rosharb said:


> Excuse my typing it is a 29RLS


SOLD


----------

